# Adagio for a 2nd mvt piano concerto



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

Hi everybody :tiphat:

I'm new in this forum, this is my first post and I hope not the last one.

This is my first compo published. I hope you'll enjoy.

like, subscribe, share if you like it and don't forget to comment :i need your criticism. Thanks


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Baccouri said:


> This is my first compo published. I hope you'll enjoy.


By "compo published" do you mean that an established publishing company has issued it (score and parts for sale by the company), or self-published score and parts or something else?


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

I just mean that it's my first score I share with others on internet. Let's stay humble: I still have a lot of work to be published by a company ( I hope however that I will)


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Are those extreme dynamic waves notated specifically by you? Or are they just part of the soundset? Because if the former, you definitely would want to scale back.

Good work overall. I'd say you need a major key thematic section in there though.


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

thank you dzc4627 for your comment


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Very beautiful and passionate. I wonder why your first post is the 2nd movement. I would like to hear the 1st movement too.

Greetings,
Kjell


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

Hey Kjell,
In Fact, the first mouvement is not entirely written neither imported in Fl studio and that requiers a lot of time.
Thanks


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

The string section is very beautiful. However, the piano part is nice, but it seems too simplistic. I'd like to hear more embellishment. Your sound quality is pretty good, what software do you use?


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

I'm using FL Studio 12 + EWQLSO.
I'll remak this compo only for piano, and we'll see what will happen.


----------

